# Filing paper return



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I am one of those dinosaurs who always file a paper return as I did for the 2014 tax year and plan to do for the 2015 tax year.

However, I came across this statement in the Toronto Star:

"For the last number of years, we've been electronically filing tax returns. And in the last two years, we've been required to electronically file returns."

Then why are the paper forms still available at the post offices?

Can I still file a paper tax return for the 2015 taxation year and what do you make of the Star's statement?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can still file a paper return. I don't know why the Star would say that. 

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/gncy/t1gtrdy/menu-eng.html


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It would have helped if you would have provided a reference link to your 'citation' for context. http://www.thestar.com/business/per.../15/what-your-accountant-wished-you-knew.html

I believe this statement is in the context of accounting firms submissions on behalf of clients, not individuals filing their own returns. In some cases, e.g. a T1 Final Return, an individual cannot Netfile and must submit a printed return.

FWIW, I cannot imagine why ANYONE would still file a paper return when there is freebie software out there such as Studio Tax or Simple Tax, or freebie online filing from the likes of UFile, TurboTax, H&R Block, etc.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't filed a paper return this century, however I did have to send a paper version for my mother after she died in 2010. CRA will not accept a Netfile return for deceased persons even though it was for 2009 and not her final return which was the next year. There are several other circumstances where a Netfile return is not accepted. I still used Ufile and just printed the required pages.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Accounting firms must file electronically. The difficulty they encounter is that in the summer when the CRA starts reviewing returns, the client will receive a request for further information - charitable donation receipts with a short response time. If the client is out of town, the deadline for response may have passed and the donations disallowed. Even if the receipts are filed by the requested date, it does require extra work by the accounting firm which of course gets charged to the client.
In my case, I use Turbotax to prepare my return but always file a printed copy together with donation receipts and schedule of capital transactions. I have a fairly complex return but have not had a query for a number of years. The only time I had a request for additional information was due to the incompetence of the CRA reviewer.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

another T.Rex here, still doing it the old-fashioned way.
old habits are hard to break.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> I am one of those dinosaurs who always file a paper return as I did for the 2014 tax year and plan to do for the 2015 tax year.
> 
> However, I came across this statement in the Toronto Star:
> 
> ...


Yes, you can still file a paper return..if you know how to fill it out, and do the number crunching calculations.

I had a LOT of personal expenses for 2015, it was an expensive year for me health wise. 
Rather than wait for them to ask for all the receipts that I would not send in right away with efile,
, I just put them in smaller manilla envelopes, and put them inside one of those jet packs which my friend mailed them last week.

I logged into my CRA account and they not only have received it, but I have a very substantial refund comng into my bank acct on March 30th.

Electronic filing is always easier for CRA to process the monumental task of returns this time of the year, but they cannot refuse paper form filing either, even if they have to hire extra people to process the paper returns.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Common sense requires you to file electronically, but the CRA does not.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Then why are the paper forms still available at the post offices?


 Not everyone eligible for online return. My mother-in-law needs to mail as she is a new immigrant.
The only thing I don't understand, if she needs to mail all slips (include copy of her Permanent resident card or similar) or send only T1 General


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Not everyone eligible for online return. My mother-in-law needs to mail as she is a new immigrant.
> The only thing I don't understand, if she needs to mail all slips (include copy of her Permanent resident card or similar) or send only T1 General


I would say to avoid getting a letter/assessment notice from CRA, asking for this slip or that. 
Send in one T4P slip for each pension she is receiving (or T5 if she has interest savings over $50) and keep the other for your records.

Always photocopy the completed T1 general forms and the Fed Schedule 1, and the related Ontario pink forms ONBEN) for tax calculations and benefits she may be entitled to.

If she has a SIN and a permanent Canadian address,she does not need to send in a copy of Permanent Residence to CRA.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Send in one T4P slip for each pension she is receiving (or T5 if she has interest savings over $50) and keep the other for your records


She doesn't have any Canadian slips, my wife sponsored her... and the only pension she has is from Israeli analogue of OAS... we actually added all monthly pension payments from online bank statement


----------



## modul (Mar 3, 2016)

I was dropping off paper returns for myself today and there were a number of other people there doing the same at the CRA dropbox, I think they still get a ton of them.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> She doesn't have any Canadian slips, my wife sponsored her... and the only pension she has is from Israeli analogue of OAS... we actually added all monthly pension payments from online bank statement


She will still have to report ANY forum income converted to equivalent CDN dollars. That way she will be covered by ODB and any other gov't benefits she is entitled to with landed immigrant status.

If she doesn't have a SIN, she should apply for a SIN,but depending how long she has been in Canada, she may not qualify for one yet. If your wife sponsored her, she may need to provide some details to CRA on entry into Canada,
how your mother is being supported...housing, food and medical care (OHIP).
from CRA guiidelines..http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/newcomers/#nwc



> *Do you have to file a tax return?*
> As a resident of Canada for income tax purposes for part or all of a tax year (January 1 to December 31), you must file a tax return if you:
> 
> have to pay tax; or
> ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

carveman, she got her SIN # same time she arrived to Canada and got PR status (she got this PR card several weeks late , sometime in summer).
On CRA website I found that "if you are filing an income tax and benefit return for the first time with the CRA and the CRA does not have your complete date of birth on record” , so if CRA has her DOB, she can fill out online....CRA can have her DOB only if immigrations send this info to CRA... and hell knows if they did....
Actually, I just called CRA and ask how we can know if CRA has her DOB on records or not.... CRA guy told me to try to send electronically and if she gets error, than she needs to mail return ...
Also he said that if she sends paper return, she doesn't need to attach any proof of pension or any copies of her Permanent resident card.
There is another confusion regarding where she should mail her tax return (assuming she cannot fill it out online) 
As per Turbotax , she should mail it to regular tax office in Sudbury, but As per link you gave "


> If you are mailing your tax return, send it to the International and Ottawa Tax Services Office. Do not mail your tax return to any other address.


 - maybe the latest apply only if she doesn't have SIN? 



> If your wife sponsored her, she may need to provide some details to CRA on entry into Canada,
> how your mother is being supported...housing, food and medical care (OHIP).


 Just curious where did you take this info from? Many years ago I sponsored my mom and I remember for sure that CRA didn't ask anything about it ... don't think that CRA cares about her housing, food etc at all


----------

